# egg donation and morning after pill



## problem (May 15, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can please give me any advise. I am donating eggs to a friend and we are hoping to start treatment in the next 3 weeks or so. I have been off of the pill now for a couple of weeks in preparation. We have been using condoms but uinfortunately had an accident last night. I want to take the morning after pill as I am on about days 15 of my cycle so do not want to risk anything but I am concerned this will effect my egg donation or have to delay it more. I have trid to call the clinic to ask but cannot get through as the phone is busy. Can anyone tell me about it?
Thankyou


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Taking the morning after Pill will affect and delay the treatment as you will need to wait a full month after the bleed you will get but I think that is a better scenario than you having an unplanned pregnancy. Def, need to speak to your clinic for their advice.

Ruth


----------

